# Scott Coker Releases Statement. Fires "War Machine" Jon Koppenhaver.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Bellator President Scott Coker has issued a statement regarding Jon Koppenhaver, War Machine:
> 
> “We have a zero tolerance policy here at Bellator when it relates to any form of domestic violence, and after learning of this latest incident involving Jon Koppenhaver, War Machine, Bellator is releasing him from him promotional contract with the organization.”


No shocker here....

Source-------> http://www.bjpenn.com/bellator-releases-war-machine-following-latest-legal-issues/


----------

